# Swift Bessacarr E560 Solar Panel Installation



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is directed to Ian at Sargent's. I have just received a Bessacarr E560 registered April 2010 so probably built late 2009/early 2010. The handbook describes the solar panel connection facility and I have identified the location of the appropriate wiring/sockets. What has confused me is the reference in the handbook to the PSU EC400 series and the smart charging features of the 465 and 460 PSUs.
Does the EC400 series PSU incorporate a smart charging feature which includes management of a solar charging facility or are the 465 and 460 PSU's completely different PSU models, the reason I ask this question is that I have tried to identify the 465 & 460 PSU on the Sargent website and there is no info apart from virtual word for word scripts reproduced in the Bessacarr handbook.

Final question on this subject is the location of the 2 sockets in the upper offside roof locker. This is approx 2 metres from the leisure battery location, my solar panel (80W) included a charge regulator rated at 10amp and advises this is located as close to the battery as possible because of voltage drop and temperature sensing of the unit, will installing the regulator in the roof locker be adequate in terms of voltage drop & temperature sensing and do I need to include a fuse on each of the live feeds on the charge regulator.

Many thanks

Robert.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Robert, Sorry for the delay I have been out walking, so not had any real internet coverage.
The first point on your post is that the EC400 is the series of equipment which includes control panels and PSU, so yes your 460 or 465 does have the solar smart charging built in.
I had hoped the information was easier to find in our documentation, but on page 11 it is shown in the header???

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC400 System Instructions Issue 2.pdf

With regard to the second point, yes it will be absolutely fine. The wiring has been sized to handle well in excess of the 100w. The temperature compensation circuit will be "ambient" and this will be fine in the locker.

With regard to the fusing this is usually contained within the Regulator, we also have an electronic fuse (self resetting) in the PSU. One word of warning please make the the polarity is correct before connecting the panel up?

If you do need us please send me a PM with a contact number of and I will ask one our technical people to give you a call or if you want to contact them then 01482 678981 is direct to technical staff.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Robert,
I am waiting for delivery of a new E480 and asked questions about the solar connection on Swift-talk, this may help:
http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum/topics/new-bessacar-e480
Gerry


----------

